# Bloodline



## ChicoG (Oct 2, 2011)

Some say you can tell by just looking...










any ideas


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

There is no way of knowing without papers.. pretty pup though


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

:goodpost: cant tell by looking. but very adorabull!!!! lovely eyes


----------

